# Fastbrakes B14 Rear Disc Conversion is here!



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Just checked the site last night www.fastbrakes.com and the rear disc conversion is here. They also have the bigger maxima rotors availavle. The kit doesn't come with all parts necessary.

What do you guys think about the price???, and how much do you think it will cost after the smoke clears???


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

$225 is a fairly good price. better than swapping out the entire rear beam axle. not to mention how much more work it would be. and its only $25 extra to upgrade to maxima rotors and pads.


----------

